# Raft Rental in Buena Vista



## Colorado Raft Rental (Dec 9, 2015)

Things are getting going around the Ark, lots of folks talking about river trips. As you're planning yours, keep Colorado Raft Rental out of Buena Vista in mind. We've got beautiful brand new Aire rafts. A 16' rigged for that overnighter and a SuperPuma with a top-notch fishing frame. Need a groover, table, or firepan? We've got all that too! 

www.ColoradoRaftRental.com


----------

